# Native USA (Giant) Centipede PICTURE Thread



## cacoseraph (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all,


while responding to another centipede post i had a good idea (very possibly even though of already on here)...


Let us make a thread full of pictures of native USA centipedes!  i would love to eventually see all ~70 or so species in here!  Over time i will try to populate this thread with my own pics, but mainly i want to see what everyone else has out there!


Yes, i like heros and big tigers as much as the next pede lover... but i am also interested in the little giants!  I would love to see pictures of Cryptops, Theatops, and all the other little weirdos we have 


For reference i have seen and collected Theaptops, Scolopocryptops and Scolopendra in CA, to my certain knowledge. There is a small (heh) chance i have seen and possibly even collected Cryptops, but in no way have i really even ever thought that.  I need to get into the swing of taking diagnostic pictures of all the little centipedes i collect to make sure one way or the other!


On other note:  I do want this to be a thread mostly about Scolopendromorpha... but if you have pics of neat looking species from other orders, by all means, post them! I know i am   I just don't want to bog the thread down with a high noise to signal ratio of "normal" looking stone centipede pictures =P


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 25, 2010)

My first actual picture post will showcase centipedes from the Wastelands, CA.  it is not actually named the wastelands, of course.  it is a couple square miles we know about, located in Rialto, CA, USA.


The wastelands is a haven for Scolopendra polymorpha.  We have collected something like 140+ in 3 years and then kind of put a hold on serious collecting for 2-3 years.  Upon recently starting to collect there again i am happen to report that we are finding tigers in just about the same numbers as before we started collecting there at all 

The Wastelands typically produces what we call the "toxic yellow" tiger centipede.  There are much more striking examples out there, but this is an ok representation:

zoom http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/local/WL_Feb07_4_02b.jpg
Note the characteristic somewhat yellow coloration.  In other specimens the color is much more pronounced.  In a prime toxic yellow tiger the legs will also carry a more yellowish coloration.  Most of the toxic yellows are more muted and less impressive, however.  I will try to get a pic of a real honey for this thread, eventually.

Sometimes the wastelands will give up something a little different.  This is a nice bluelegger we caught years ago.  (note: this coloration is almost standard in some areas... but in the wastelands it is quite rare)

zoom http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/local/WL_Feb07_3_01b.jpg

But the rarest jewels in the wastelands crown are the stripless variants!  So far we have caught two.  My buddy caught a large ~4.5"BL and i have a smaller ~2.5-3"BL.  My little fellow is called Nuprin, for it is "little, yellow, different"... but my buddy's has a red shading from the tail end fading a bit more than halfway up, iirc.
Nuprin:

zoom http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/freak/nuprin_2007-05-27_03b.jpg


I did find a single example of something in a wastelands tiger... but it is probably the result of an injury and not a genetic or congenital condition as in all the previous examples.




I found... a THREE FOOT CENTIPEDE!!!!

From far away this specimen's trick might not be apparent... 

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/freak/threefootcentipede001b.jpg

but once you start taking a closer look, something very odd indeed reveals itself:

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/freak/threefootcentipede002b.jpg

and with good magnification it looks positively alien!

different zoom --> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/freak/threefootcentipede020b.jpg

(note: most of the triplefoot pics were taking using a normal point and shoot digicam and a double or triple lens magnifier  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 25, 2010)

WOW....
Never seen that kind of mutation before on a centipede.


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 25, 2010)

*Scolopendra heros castaneiceps*


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 26, 2010)

Scolopocryptops sexspinosus


----------



## neubii18 (Mar 26, 2010)

Love the s.sexpinosus!I want one.where are they from?


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 27, 2010)

Stunning! I hope to one day have the priviledge of seeing a giant centipede in the wild in the good 'ol USA. Keep those pics a'comin!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 27, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> Love the s.sexpinosus!I want one.where are they from?


Well I found mine in NJ.  They're pretty big for an east coast centipede.  They get about 3 inches.  Mine is exactly 2".


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 28, 2010)

RoachGirlRen said:


> Stunning! I hope to one day have the priviledge of seeing a giant centipede in the wild in the good 'ol USA. Keep those pics a'comin!


you can find sexi's in NY, actually.  the further south you go the more chance of find some kinda giant

http://cacoseraph.exofire.net/centis/states/cent_NY.php


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 31, 2010)

You can't find anything in NYC because it's a steel and concrete jungle here.
I never got a chance to catch anything (Scorpions or Pedes) in the wild. Hopefully when this semester is over I'm going to head down to California or New Orleans and go on a scorpion hunt.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 5, 2010)

*Juvenile S. heros "arizonensis"*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49007985@N04/4491607027/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/49007985@N04/4491607027/

Caco, that "chicken foot" is strange indeed.  It would make a neat talisman to ward off the hoardes of 'evangelists' haunting my doorstep.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 5, 2010)

in real life it is like... 2mm long. the whole leg was only something like 5-7mm long iirc


i did have dead scorps and centipedes and stuff hanging in my front windows for a while at one apartment =P

i was trying to give the natives the impression i was something horrible so they would, you know, quit breaking into my joint


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 18, 2010)

@Cacoseraph

        So where at exactly is the "wastelands"?is it your secret spot,or would you mind sharing it?I really want some s.polymorpha.I only plan to collect a couple.please pm or email if you still have my email address,please.thanks!


----------



## crashergs (Jan 2, 2011)

Caco,

"wastelands" is the north part of the airport ya?  I went hunting in my local field half a mile away and caught a polymorpha but one of its antenna's was decapitated, hopefully it will grow back soon.


----------



## KingOfRats (Feb 20, 2011)

Scolopendra alternans? It was sold to me as the "Key West Centipede" Isn't very red though...  Are they communal?


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 25, 2011)

the wastelands is too crazy to send ppl to.  there are too many wild dogs and homeless ppl.  for everyone's safety and wellbeing it is better to stay away





that looks like it might be a keys alternans.  haiti/DR alternans are possibly the worst centipede to get bit by, just so you know


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 6, 2015)

These aren't huge but people still say "giant" centipede so....yeah.
Scolopendra viridis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nich (Sep 12, 2015)

I had these posted before, but for threads sake Ill link them again. One of my all time favorite pedes I had the pleasure of caring for. S. arizoensis cf ;
Eating her favorite meal, some chicken breast





A good size reference, one molt prior to me selling her.










A truly awesome species of pede, though this particular specimen developed a tendency to munch on my fingers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnothing (Sep 28, 2015)

California


----------



## Ran (Sep 28, 2015)

S. heros recent addition about 7".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnothing (Oct 4, 2015)

Im from SoCal, and have traveled penniless far and wide, so the threat and scumbaggery of wild dogs and wingnuts are second nature to me. Always up for adventure. Any chance you could PM the Rialto wasteland's general whereabouts to me. I promise not to pillage.


----------



## arachnothing (Oct 4, 2015)

S. Polymorpha californ'ie


----------



## jseng (Oct 18, 2015)

Scolpendra heros heros


----------



## jseng (Oct 18, 2015)

Scolpendra Aztecorum (though some will argue it's a Poly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jseng (Oct 18, 2015)

Scolopendra alternans (FL Keys; note: this isn't it's permanent home; just where I feed it).


----------



## jseng (Oct 18, 2015)

Hemiscolopendra marginata


----------



## jseng (Oct 18, 2015)

Scolpendra alternans (Haitian Giant) pedeling (note: these may have originated in Haiti, but they're established and collected in FL, just like the Keys alternans)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jseng (Oct 22, 2015)

Scolopendra heros arizonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnothing (Oct 29, 2015)

*Scolocryptops spinicauda*

Ol' DeadEyes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 30, 2015)

jseng said:


> Scolpendra alternans (Haitian Giant) pedeling (note: these may have originated in Haiti, but they're established and collected in FL, just like the Keys alternans)


 you found out the collection site? They look like Haiti pedelings but only time will tell.


----------



## Ripa (Nov 1, 2015)

My 6.5 inch (excluding terminal legs and antennae) Texas redhead. Always hyperactive, a fruitcake at the very least.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 8, 2015)

cacoseraph said:


> in real life it is like... 2mm long. the whole leg was only something like 5-7mm long iirc
> 
> 
> i did have dead scorps and centipedes and stuff hanging in my front windows for a while at one apartment =P
> ...


what are the 3-5 biggest species of pedes???you can catch in ohio? Sadly no big ones up here! Makes me wish i lived in south, awsome pics.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Nov 12, 2015)

Castaniceps is in Ohio in the dry forests but this is not prime time of the year for pede catching. I have 52 centipedes right now total but I have 10 over 6" and they are up for grabs if I find people looking for pedes. If you are interested in one let me know and we will see what we can work out, I don't charge premiums so I'll hook you up good if you are interested. PM me if you are looking for a big pede for sale. Oh here's a pic of a 4" Alternans just to stick to the main subject of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jseng (Nov 13, 2015)

Blue Scolopendra polymorpha


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Mar 10, 2019)

Old thread, but whatevs...
Scolopendra heros arizonensis “Madrean Banded”:



Scolopendra heros arizonensis:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

